# Verizon Galaxy S3 Radios



## viper8u2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have seen the info about the VZW S3 being a global phone with a future software update.

I am assuming this means it has different radios in it? Any info on this? I switched off my Galaxy Nexus because I had poor signals etc

Just wondering if things will be different with this phone or is it just a Samsung thing (Nexus was my first Samsung phone)

The Rezound I have now rocks and I have not dropped a call yet


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ditto

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

The motorola phones will be turned on for global use also so it must be the lte radio software

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Reviews of signal reception and call quality on this phone were much, much higher than the GNex was at launch, makes me think Sammy probably learned from that one...


----------



## viper8u2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have an upgrade available but think I will hold out till people get them.

Just sold my nexus for half what I paid for it and not looking to do that again


----------

